# GI: Spyder Auto Projector Headlights w/ DRL (MK4 JETTA)



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2011)

DISCLAIMER TO MODERATORS: We are not listing prices or making sales (yet) but we would like to guage interest for these products. If there is enough interest we can discuss becoming a forum commercial advertiser and build a relationship with vwvortex and offer these lights at great prices for your members!!

Hello and greetings from Spyder Auto!

We have Jetta Mk4 LED Projector Headlights w/ DRL and would like to hear your opinions!

You may have seen similar or exact items on ebay or other retailer sites but I can guarantee we can offer you the best prices and customer service!

Pictures!

BLACK










CHROME










We would like to offer these lights at wholesale prices for the members of vwvortex!! Would anyone be interested in a GROUP BUY for these headlights? I can guarantee our prices can't be beat!! We can discuss prices and such at a later time if there is an interest for these.

All comments and feedback would be greatly appreciated! If anyone has pictures of these lights on their vehicle please post it up and SPREAD THE WORD! The more people that are interested and later onhave made the commitment to purchase, the cheaper we can offer them to you!


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 19, 2010)

im definitely interested!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Perhaps giving some specs on the headlights as to the projectors that are used and whether they come with halogen bulbs would spark some interest.

BTW i am sure that these lights come with the very bottom of the barrel aftermarket halogen projectors so you CANNOT use HID's with them :thumbdown:

Plus they look hideous
opcorn:


----------

